

Testers needed! - cosmok
http://history.sansj.com/forum/read.php?4,4
I need people to test a new app that I have created: 'History!'.
History! is a personal web history manager. It allows you to save, bookmark and tag the page that you are currently reading and gives you the ability to locate the page at later stage. 
Requirements: Firefox (with JS enabled), Web Server running MySQL and PHP.
A Firefox toolbar is created during installation and that is when the fun starts.
You can view a demo here: http://www.trk7.com/install/xxx.php?sstring=what+makes+a+sentence<p>I think it is much more flexible and powerful than other web history managers and the best thing is that all data gets stored in your server (absolute PRIVACY)!<p>I have tested the app in Firefox (2&#38;3) in Mac and I am pretty sure it will work fine in Win Environment.So please check it out.
======
cosmok
I need people to test a new app that I have created: 'History!'. History! is a
personal web history manager. It allows you to save, bookmark and tag the page
that you are currently reading and gives you the ability to locate the page at
later stage. Requirements: Firefox (with JS enabled), Web Server running MySQL
and PHP. A Firefox toolbar is created during installation and that is when the
fun starts. You can view a demo here:
[http://www.trk7.com/install/xxx.php?sstring=what+makes+a+sen...](http://www.trk7.com/install/xxx.php?sstring=what+makes+a+sentence)

I think it is much more flexible and powerful than other web history managers
and the best thing is that all data gets stored in your server (absolute
PRIVACY)!

I have tested the app in Firefox (2&3) in Mac and I am pretty sure it will
work fine in Win Environment.So please check it out.

------
jgrahamc
Any thought on adding screenshots of pages I've recently saved. If often find
I can recognize pages quickly that way.

~~~
cosmok
I am thinking about it. I have used websnapr before to get screenshots of
webpages but, the quality of the images is not great. Anyone else aware of a
solution that is free and better than websnapr?

~~~
cosmok
actually, I did find a few interesting solutions and I have implemented it.
Check the site now:
[http://www.trk7.com/install/xxx.php?sstring=what+makes+a+sen...](http://www.trk7.com/install/xxx.php?sstring=what+makes+a+sentence)

~~~
jgrahamc
Nice. What are you using for screen shots?

~~~
cosmok
<http://www.artviper.com/tools.php>

